# My First Sweater



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

This is my first finished sweater. I made for my 7 yr. old granddaughter.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Pretty!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That is very nice. Hard to believe it is your first.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Very nice! I bet she'll love it.


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Lovely sweater! Good job!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Love the heart on the back!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That's beautiful, Congrats! Isn't it a good feeling


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Lovely enough to make me wish I wasn't a dyslexic knitter and could actually follow a pattern.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I tried 2 other times at knitting an adult sweater. Just could not figure out the instructions, so ended up ripping it out. This sweater was super easy. Even I figured it out. So I guess some designers don't explain it for the beginners or maybe its just me. I did go on youtube to get some pointers. Just so happy I did it. After 40 years off and on knitting to be knitting, it's a good feeling to finish something. I am trying socks right now. I definitely am hooked now.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mosepijo said:


> I tried 2 other times at knitting an adult sweater. Just could not figure out the instructions, so ended up ripping it out. This sweater was super easy. Even I figured it out. So I guess some designers don't explain it for the beginners or maybe its just me. I did go on youtube to get some pointers. Just so happy I did it. After 40 years off and on knitting to be knitting, it's a good feeling to finish something. I am trying socks right now. I definitely am hooked now.


Basic socks are actually very easy. I taught myself to knit based on what I thought my grandmother was teaching me years ago but it seems I knit from the inside and quite backwards so unless I completely relearn to knit, I can't read and translate a pattern but I did discover several years ago that socks are nothing more than a very simple math formula. 

It looks like you're pretty skilled already but if you're concerned about socks, it's not hard to make a couple pair of baby sized socks to help you get the hang of heels and gussets.


----------

